# Hendrix bending lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I create some video lessons on my website whenever I can find the time, and I have new one today I'd like to share with you.

Here's how I play this cool sounding Jimi Hendrix style lick. It is a bit tricky to play cleanly, but it sure sounds great when you get it right.


Bending Lick Hendrix style

It also sounds great with some fuzz or distortion - I am using a clean tone on this video.

Enjoy, and feel free to download the clip and share with your friends.


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Wow,

Thanks !!! there is very good stuff in there...

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for that! One step closer to playing Hendrix is always a good thing. Kudos to your web site it has now been added to my favorites. I'll be on it for the next while learning the info you have on there!


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Good job on the whole web site...I will definitely come back to check out some more of your video lessons.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Glad you like it, guys! I post new videos/video lessons whenever I have time.


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

hey thanks. never seen that technique before...bend up one one string a release on another. It's pretty tricky.


----------



## elcabong (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the lesson; that's a nice web site you got there!


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

That's cool - thanks for sharing!

It's funny, as soon as I heard the lick you were featuring I pictured B&W footage of the Experience in Stockholm with Jimi playing "Red House" on his white SG Custom. :smile:

Jim


----------

